
I'm making a platform for indie app developers - perteraul
https://usevalidator.com
======
perteraul
There's no easy way to manage your promo codes and we made a pretty awesome
solution. We're a team of 2, a full-stack dev and a designer, working 100%
remotely.

Status: We're now in private beta and we are onboarding new developers every
day.

Next steps: \- buy validator.com (it's 95k, so it'll take some time) \- create
a blog series with independent developers sharing their stories (similar to
IndieHackers) \- iterate.

~~~
thebearmaster
This sounds great, I’m looking forward to access.

One question from a business standpoint: is the effort based on a market
segment or problem that has been validated as worth worth addressing?

~~~
perteraul
No, the promo codes thing is not that much worth because we intend to make it
free. It doesn't cost us that much to distribute them, only the hours spent in
development.

By onboarding more developers, we can start to solve real problems and start
charging for that. This starts as a side-project to give back to the
community, not as a business.

